# Wifi i Atheros

## fanatico

Witam,

pewnie nikt sie nie zdziwi, iz znowu mam problem  :Smile:   Przeinstalowalem system po poprzednich wpadkach i teraz nie moge korzystacz wifi.

Poprzednio nie mialem problemu, tylko wkompilowalem obsluge kart atheros w jadra, pozniej modprobe ath9k i wszystko ladnie smigalo. Teraz jest problem.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo linux # modprobe ath9k
> 
> Gentoo linux # 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo linux # ifconfig wlan0 up
> 
> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo linux # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
> 
>  * Bringing up interface wlan0
> ...

 

Byc moze to banalny problem, ale troche sie przerazilem ile jestem w stanie nabroic w krotkim czasie, wiec postanowilem nie ryzykowac.

Bie wyswietlilem lsmod, poniewaz brakuje mi coldplug, ale mam jeszcze problem z blokujacymi pakietami wiec najpierw doczytam co i jak a pozniej sie za to wezme. Bo chyba samo zaladowanie modulu do jadra powinno wystarczyc? Wicd zainstalowany, driver ustawiony na wext. Zawsze dzialalo. Dodam jeszcze ze tym razem instalowalem gnome-light a nie caly pakiet gnome.

Bede wdzieczny za pomoc.

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## Jacekalex

Po komendzie 

```
modprobe ath9k
```

 sprawdź, jaki symbol ma karta poleceniem 

```
ifconfig -a
```

Ahterosy najczęściej mają athX np ath0, czasem wifiX, a czasami wlanX.

----------

## fanatico

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo ~ # ifconfig -a
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:33:aa:dc:65  
> ...

 

Wychodzi na to, że tej karty nie ma. Wcześniej pojawiła się jako wlan0.

----------

## SlashBeast

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Instalacja i sprzęt.

Sprawdz logi kernela (dmesg), pewnie brak jakiegos firmware badz czegos jeszcze w kernelu.

----------

## fanatico

Wkeiłem dmesg, ale się nie zmieścił więc usunąłem. Popatrze i poczytam co może jeszcze brakować. Są jakieś standardowe moduły, które wymagane są nie tyle co do Wifi z Atherosem a w ogóle do działania sieci bezprzewodowej? Pozdrawiam!

----------

## Jacekalex

```
dmesg | grep ath9
```

 jak masz wklejać, bo cały dmesg na 100% na forum się nie zmieści.

Naucz się używać grepa, bez niego niewiele z logów wyciągniesz.  :Wink: 

Większe listing wklejaj na wkleja, pastebin lub podobny serwis.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## fanatico

 :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo ~ # dmesg | grep ath9k
> 
> Gentoo ~ # 
> ...

 

Teraz to mi się głupio zrobiło  :Cool:   Na tyle potrafie korzaystać z grepa, ale nie chciałem wklejać ponieważ nic się nie pokazuje a z tego co wiem to żeby załadować na stałe to trzeba coldplug doinstalować a z tym też mam problem  :Smile:   Natomiast po modprobe ath9k a później lsmod też się nic nie pokazuje. Nie ogarniam trochę tego wszystkiego. Zawsze myślałem, że Debian jest już bardziej zaawansowany a tu się okazuje, że człowiek nic nie umie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Spróbuj ath9k wbudować na stałe w kernel (niektóre moduły wtedy działają znacznie stabilniej, choć reguły nie ma), spróbuj też na innym kernelu.

Poza tym, w opcjach ładowania modułów można ustawić opcję debug, coś w stylu, np:

```
modprobe <moduł> debug=9
```

 - wtedy moduł dokładniej pokaże w logach, co jest grane.

Wszystkie parametry ath9k zobaczysz w wyniku:

```
modinfo ath9k
```

Poza tym zobacz, czy widzi kartę:

```
lspci -k | egrep -iA3  'ether|net|wireless'
```

I zobacz ewentualnie na jakimś systemie  LiveCD, czy widzi tą kartę.

Ja osobiście zawsze mam 2 rózne Linuxy na dysku - obecnie Gentoo i Debian.

Jak w jedny coś nie działa, to odpalam drugi system, i tam patrzę.

Wtedy przynajmniej wiem, czy to coś ze sprzętem, czy system się sypie.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## fanatico

```

Gentoo ~ # modprobe ath9k debug=9

Gentoo ~ # modinfo ath9k

ERROR: modinfo: could not find module ath9k

Gentoo ~ # lspci -k | grep -A3 'ether|net|wireless'

Gentoo ~ # 

```

Teraz to już w ogóle nie wiem co jest grane  :Smile:   Karta działa na pewno, bo przed formatem korzystałem z wifi bez problemu.

----------

## fanatico

Mała poprawka.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo ~ # lspci -k | egrep -iA3  'ether|net|wireless'
> 
> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
> ...

 

Nie dopisałem i   :Smile: 

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Quote:*   

> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
> 
> Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp. Device 7128 
> 
> <tu powinna być jakaś linia tekstu wyciągnieta przez grepa>

 

Gdzie reszta?

----------

## Ajgor

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
> 
> Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp. Device 7128 
> 
> <tu powinna być jakaś linia tekstu wyciągnieta przez grepa> 
> ...

 

A czy posiadasz firmware do tego typu karty.

Z tego co wiem jest wymagany.

Modprobe ath9k powinno zwrócić że brakuje właśnie tego

----------

## Jacekalex

Zobacz też, czy nie masz tego steru w tej chwili wbudowanego na stałe:

```
grep -i ath /boot/config-$(uname -r)
```

oraz 

```
modprobe -r  ath9k
```

Przy próbie wyładowania modułu wbudowanego w jajo zobaczysz podobny komunikat:

 *Quote:*   

>  modprobe -r  snd-hda-intel
> 
> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is builtin

 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

